# Jobseekers Allowance means test queries



## vod (19 Jan 2011)

I've read the various websites and links but can't find my answer to this.  I am working a 3 day week and my husband's claim for JA is currently being assessed.  Will they take into account the JB payment I receive from SW for the days I don't work?  Or is it just my salary?  

On the calculator provided on this site, the personal rate is €204.30.  Is that now reduced to €185 as the rate was cut in the budget?

Thanks in advance.  It's not an easy calculation to get your head around!


----------



## Welfarite (19 Jan 2011)

it is complicated and this site can only provide general guides, not individual calculations. does this help? I can't see where you're getting the 204.30 figure but obviously it wasn't updated to reflect budget changes.


----------



## vod (19 Jan 2011)

Thanks for the link.  I thought I was getting somewhere with that link but I got lost towards the end of my calculations!  It's so confusing.  I wish SW would just give example scenarios so we have some way of estimating what (if anything) my husband will receive.   It's bad enough having to wait 8 weeks to be assessed but not knowing what we can expect makes it very difficult to budget.


----------



## Ildánach (21 Jan 2011)

Just out of interest, where is the calculator on this site?


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jan 2011)

There is none that I know of!


----------

